# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Austrian Scholars Conference lineup

## Bradley in DC

http://www.mises.org/pdf/events/asc2009_schedule.pdf

(yup, with yours truly there again this year  )

----------


## Conza88

Do you have to pay much?

Anyone within a few hrs should be getting there, even if they don't fully understand Austrian School yet. Imo

----------


## Bruno

That an incredible agenda and list of speakers (Bradley included).

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Do you have to pay much?
> 
> Anyone within a few hrs should be getting there, even if they don't fully understand Austrian School yet. Imo


More info here:
http://mises.org/events/109

----------


## Bryan

Nice! Congrats!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

That's Very Kewl... but no Nouriel Roubini on the speakers list? I find him to be the Keystone economist and has been quite accurate on just about every data point.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> That's Very Kewl... but no Nouriel Roubini on the speakers list? I find him to be the Keystone economist and has been quite accurate on just about every data point.


George Mason U. and NYU are the Austrian bastions.

----------


## The_Orlonater

I wish I could come.

----------


## icon124

I hope they record everything and put it online for those who cannot attend.  I would love to be there, but due to a ton of business I have to take care of I can't make it this year.  

I'm going to plan well ahead of time for next years event though.

----------


## malkusm

> George Mason U. and NYU are the Austrian bastions.


Which is why I applied to both for grad school 

I'd love to go, but man, Auburn is a long, long way from where I'm at.

----------


## danberkeley

> Which is why I applied to both for grad school 
> 
> I'd love to go, but man, Auburn is a long, long way from where I'm at.


You could always catch an airplane.

----------


## malkusm

> You could always catch an airplane.


If you want to pay for the ticket, I'm down

----------


## The_Orlonater

Ugh, school is in the way.

----------


## Brassmouth

Why are all these events always everywhere but the Northeast? They should have one of these conferences in NYC for once.

I understand the Institute is in Alabama but they also have events in Austin and Colarado Springs this year. Neither of which is a feasible alternative.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Why are all these events always everywhere but the Northeast? They should have one of these conferences in NYC for once.


Check out the wonderful programs at FEE!

http://fee.org/

Get in the NYU loop here:

http://thinkmarkets.wordpress.com/

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I hope they record everything and put it online for those who cannot attend.


They generally record and post the plenary sessions but not the sets of panel ones.

----------


## InPaulWeTrust

I'll be there.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Henry Hazlitt Lecture: Peter Schiff 

niceeeeee

----------


## TruthisTreason

I'm attending.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> I'm attending.


Maybe we need a RPFs reception?

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Maybe we need a RPFs reception?


Be cool to meet some of you.  "some", lol!!!

----------


## TruthisTreason

Just left the Mises Institute.....

----------


## Epic

Roubini the Keynesian hack? LOL, he's no Austrian.

----------


## malkusm

I am here in Auburn for the conference. Look forward to seeing some of you there

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I am here in Auburn for the conference. Look forward to seeing some of you there


Where are you staying?  I'm over at The Hotel At Auburn University.

----------


## icon124

You two are so lucky to be there right now!

Anyway to the Roubini comment - Why would they want to invite him...yest he has been right, but he wants nationalization.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Darn.  I so want to go to one of these.  I must not be on the email list.

----------


## danberkeley

I got midterms this week. Maybe I'll go to an event during the summer.

----------


## ronpaulhawaii

> ...
> 
> I'd love to go, but man, Auburn is a long, long way from where I'm at.





> I am here in Auburn for the conference. Look forward to seeing some of you there


haha - enjoy, y'all

----------


## malkusm

> Where are you staying?  I'm over at The Hotel At Auburn University.


Yup, I'm on the 5th floor  Me and my friend are splitting the room for the week, I wasn't sure if I'd be able to make it but I drove down and with splitting the costs it's not so bad.

----------


## Conza88

jealous...

Enjoy it, OR ELSE

----------


## danberkeley

> jealous...
> 
> Enjoy it, OR ELSE


Or else Ghemm will make a hitpiece video about you. LOL

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Yup, I'm on the 5th floor  Me and my friend are splitting the room for the week, I wasn't sure if I'd be able to make it but I drove down and with splitting the costs it's not so bad.


I'm in room 404.

----------


## Paulitician

How's it going so far?  I unfortunately missed the authors' forum

----------


## Bradley in DC

> How's it going so far?  I unfortunately missed the authors' forum


  ASC being twittered
Posted by: "Jeffrey Tucker" 
Thu Mar 12, 2009 3:57 am (PDT)
From the page Mises Economics Blog http://blog.mises.org/blog/
Follow the ASC on Twitter http://blog.mises.org/archives/009594.asp

March 11, 2009 9:21 PM by JeffreyTucker
http://blog.mises.org/archives/autho...rey_ tucker_1/

A student will be Twittering the Austrian Scholars Conference starting
tomorrow. Sign up to receive relentless updates. 
Twitter Miseshttp://twitter.com/mises

----------


## Paulitician

Thanks Bradley, but I'm just going to wait until the material is uploaded to mises.org.  Much better to listen/watch.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Thanks Bradley, but I'm just going to wait until the material is uploaded to mises.org.  Much better to listen/watch.


Just trying to help.

If anyone is interested, I'm upstairs in the library watching that way on the laptop with the Ron Paul rEVOLution and Legalize Freedom stickers on it.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Which is why I applied to both for grad school 
> 
> I'd love to go, but man, Auburn is a long, long way from where I'm at.


Good to meet you here last night--though I didn't immediately recognize you without the cap!

----------


## Conza88

I'm listening to it now. About to hit the hay and wish I had been there...

----------


## malkusm

> I'm listening to it now. About to hit the hay and wish I had been there...


You'll miss Schiff's lecture in a few hours!

----------


## Bradley in DC

The woman twittering (is that the right word?) is sitting behind me right now (she seems very nice).  

George Selgin is about to speak!!!!

----------


## Paulitician

> The woman twittering (is that the right word?) is sitting behind me right now (she seems very nice).  
> 
> George Selgin is about to speak!!!!


About fractional reserve free banking right?  Can't wait!

Well, NVM, maybe not free banking so much as private money.  Still good.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> About fractional reserve free banking right?  Can't wait!
> 
> Well, NVM, maybe not free banking so much as private money.  Still good.


Private coinage, yup.

Love Selgin!

----------


## danberkeley

> The woman twittering (is that the right word?) is sitting behind me right now (she seems very nice).  
> 
> George Selgin is about to speak!!!!


YouTube or it didnt happen. 

From: http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/025816.html



> March 13, 2009
> Schiff on Twitter
> Posted by Lew Rockwell at March 13, 2009 05:14 PM
> 
> Not only Peter Schiff, the Hazlitt Memorial Lecturer, but the entire Austrian Scholars Conference is on Twitter. A personal note: the tweeter is my beautiful and brilliant 14-year-old goddaughter, Julia. Join her 630 followers.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> YouTube or it didnt happen. 
> 
> From: http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/025816.html


They seem do be doing an excellent job posting the vids really quickly:

http://mises.org/

----------


## TruthisTreason

That was fun!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> That was fun!


Hey!  We never figured out who you were.

----------


## malkusm

> That was fun!


Yeah, your room was on the opposite side of the hotel from me and a different floor, and I never made it down there. I tried looking for someone vaguely resembling your profile pic  but it's hard to tell.

I had a lot of fun too, definitely doing it again next year.

----------


## TruthisTreason

> I had a lot of fun too, definitely doing it again next year.


Same here! The do it again next year part.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Here's an audio of my presentation on the carry tax:
http://mises.org/multimedia/mp3/ASC2...C09_Jansen.mp3

(the first few minutes were cutoff)

The great folks at Mises are still working their way through the presentation.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Directory of audio files
http://mises.org/multimedia/mp3/ASC2009/

(they're still working on Saturday's presentations)

----------

